# Finally got to the range



## One_crazy_dude (Jan 16, 2012)

Man I have had my p95 for bout 2 months and finally got it to the range. I have to say it shoots very well and the accuracy was better than I thought. I realy thought I was going to have to adjust the rear sight but it is good. 
We went to range 14 so it was chilly and windy causing my eyes to water a lot but I feel I shot well at 20 yards. 









Took my oldest with me and I have been working with gun safety on some gas powered airsoft guns I have and for 11 years old he did good and made his old man (me old?) proud.










You can see the casing ejecting here  









Look at that smile. I now have a range buddy. 









After 200 + rounds of different ammo my gun seems to have a problem with blazer aluminum shells. 2 failed to eject. Remington and S&B cycled fine so only brass for me from now on.

I would like to leave with WOW DOES IT GET DIRTY, but I have been looking foward to finally cleaning my finally used pistol 









See y'all


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks like he had a good time. Can't ask for more...:smt1099


----------

